# Kelly Osbourne ist das neue Material Girl



## Mandalorianer (26 Jan. 2011)

*Kelly Osbourne ist das neue Material Girl​*
Die jüngsten Gerüchte haben sich tatsächlich bestätigt. Die Queen of Pop und ihr Töchterchen haben sich entschieden, nun ist es offiziell! Kelly Osbourne, 26, ist das neue „Material Girl“ und löst somit ihre Vorgängerin Taylor Momsen, 17, ab. Auf der Label-Website steht: „Material Girl freut sich, bestätigen zu können, dass Kelly Osbourne das neue Gesicht für 2011 ist. Details zur spannenden neuen Kampagne werden in den nächsten Wochen folgen! Die Frühlingskollektion ist großartig und Kelly rockt!“

Erst kürzlich suchten Madonna und Lourdes über ihre Homepage nach einer Nachfolgerin . Fans waren zu einem Voting aufgerufen. Jetzt, wo die „Siegerin“ feststeht, kommen Zweifel über den Sinn der Abstimmung auf.

Denn Madonna und Tochter sind schon länger von Kellys Look begeistert: „Wir sind schon lange Fans von Kelly und haben sie bereits letzten Sommer in der Rubrik ‘coole Leute’ vorgestellt.“ In dem besagten Artikel steht: „Wir haben tolle Fotos von ihr gesehen und halten sie für die perfekte Version eines Material Girls. Ihr mädchenhafter Stil-Mix mit Elementen aus Vintage, Rock und Glam ist der beste.“

*Hui Das ist echt eine Überraschung
Viel Erfolg Kelly 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (25 Feb. 2011)

na ja, ich enthalte mich mal höflich der Stimme 

Damit alle Celebboardler sich ein eigenes Bild machen können, hat Kurupt hier schon mal Bilder dazu:

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...sbourne-material-girl-ads-2011-spring-x6.html


----------

